# Wanted 20700 batteries:



## TJ MULDER (22/5/22)

Wanted, 20700 batteries for mech mod, who could assist were to find them?


----------



## adriaanh (22/5/22)

TJ MULDER said:


> Wanted, 20700 batteries for mech mod, who could assist were to find them?











20700B 20700 4000mAh


Product Features 4000mAh Capacity 3.7v Nominal Voltage 15A Continuous Discharge What's in the box? 1x Sanyo 20700B 4000mAh Battery Tips Never leave your batteries loose in your pocket, purse or bag. Although the chance of your batteries venting on their own is minimal, loose change or a set of...




www.vapecartel.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (22/5/22)

Try contacting Vape Cartel in Cape Town I bought a set not too long Ampking 20700 and they are very good rated for mechs aswell

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (22/5/22)

Ijoy 20700 3000mAh 40A Battery


The all new iJoy 20700 3000mAh batteries are the perfect batteries with industry leading battery life and amperage output combination, providing a hard hitting set of batteries to last you all day. IMPORTANT: Use caution when working with Li-ion cells, they are very sensitive to charging...



bossvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/5/22)

Boss vapes has got... good price









Ijoy 20700 3000mAh 40A Battery


The all new iJoy 20700 3000mAh batteries are the perfect batteries with industry leading battery life and amperage output combination, providing a hard hitting set of batteries to last you all day. IMPORTANT: Use caution when working with Li-ion cells, they are very sensitive to charging...



bossvape.co.za





OOPS, as above

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

